# what is the longest burning wood stove out there ???



## bassman (Apr 11, 2008)

I was told that blaze king will do 40 hours on low.
I would be happy with 12 hours .
heating about 2000 sq ft with birch slabs and logs .
jotul is a good looking unit but I am all about burn time and a big fire box.


----------



## hanko (Apr 11, 2008)

bassman said:


> I was told that blaze king will do 40 hours on low.
> I would be happy with 12 hours .
> heating about 2000 sq ft with birch slabs and logs .
> jotul is a good looking unit but I am all about burn time and a big fire box.


40 hrs? I doubt it. is that a mfg claim or something you were told? The only way i could see any stove going 40 hrs is one that you could pack a whole face cord in. I could see my jotul weighing 2000 lbs and being the size of a car. 8 to 10 hrs seem to be the norm, more like 6 when its 0 outside.


----------



## eric_271 (Apr 11, 2008)

Seems like the longest burning would be the fire box that hold the most wood + very well sealed to maintain the most constant burn. A cheap stove will likely have air leaks giving you less control of the burn.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 11, 2008)

I can say emphatically that it is not the Jotul Oslo. An excellent stove, but has to be crammed full and dampered down to get through a cold night with a strong draw up the chimney and still have enough coals to fire up in the morning.

One of the problems with any EPA certified stove is that the stoves are, by design, not fully airtight to prevent the smoldering that was common on the "long burn" stoves before the EPA got involved.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 11, 2008)

bassman said:


> I was told that blaze king will do 40 hours on low.
> I would be happy with 12 hours .
> heating about 2000 sq ft with birch slabs and logs .



My old Fisher does 12 hours, but it won't make the EPA happy. 40 hours? I flat don't believe it.

One thing that helps a lot is wood size. BIgger chunks have less surface area, so take longer to burn. If your slabs are thin, they'll go up the chimney faster. If you can stack them tightly that will help.

Wood type is the other important variable. I can't imagine birch being a long lasting wood. When I say 12 hours on mine that's with oak or locust. I do burn poplar during the day, and it sure won't go all day.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep agree with the the Poet,

Actually some of the pellet stoves can burn all day long due to auto feed. 

Wood stoves though, all I really want/need is 6-8 too get through a night. My cook stove doesn't (small firebox), my small Jotul nope, but I do have an old King box heater that would go all night. I had to unhook it though because it shared a flue with the oil furnace. If I can get a liner in that chimney, I'll hook it back up. The problem with smoldering is cresote. The lower and slower you burn, the more of it your producing.


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know about 40 hrs. but it seems that the slower (and longer) the burn the cooler the house. Our Regency stove burns a good long time if there is a hot bed of coals but that leaves less room for wood.

My experience:
Poplar - 8 hr. max and then you have almost lost the coal bed. We wake up to let the dog out and by the time you mess with the fire and get it going again you may as well put the coffee on. :censored: 

Birch / Black Ash - 10 hr. max and there is still a cheery bed of glowing coals. Go to bed warm and wake up warm. Unless it is -25C or colder the furnace never gets to cycle.  

Spruce / Pine / Fir - Hardly worth mentioning in the same thread. Short and hot burn. Go to bed warm and wake up cold to the sound of the furnace working hard.  

Unfortunately we don't have quality firewood like some of you gentlemen have access to here in North Western Ontario. Poplar and Birch (and some Black Ash) are all we can get.

An old logger told me that if you place your firewood flat side down on the coals it will last longer. I tried it and it seems to make a difference but not a real big one.


----------



## Marc (Apr 11, 2008)

Zodiac45 said:


> Yep agree with the the Poet,
> 
> Actually some of the pellet stoves can burn all day long due to auto feed.
> 
> Wood stoves though, all I really want/need is 6-8 too get through a night. My cook stove doesn't (small firebox), my small Jotul nope, but I do have an old King box heater that would go all night. I had to unhook it though because it shared a flue with the oil furnace. If I can get a liner in that chimney, I'll hook it back up. The problem with smoldering is cresote. The lower and slower you burn, the more of it your producing.



My old man's catalytic VC Encore can be throttled way back indefinitely without producing any creosote, however he burns very dry (3+ years seasoned) wood.

Of course, I don't know how that compares to a non cat stove, but every time I help him sweep the chimney (4x/year) there's never even one ounce of creosote in the liner or the stovepipe...


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> he burns very dry (3+ years seasoned) wood.



Around here 3+ years gets you punky wood liberally decorated with mushrooms. Too humid!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 11, 2008)

Gordie said:


> Unfortunately we don't have quality firewood like some of you gentlemen have access to here in North Western Ontario. Poplar and Birch (and some Black Ash) are all we can get.




Yeah, you gotta make do with what you've got. We're pretty spoiled around here. Most people won't even take poplar for free. There's too much oak and hickory around. I picked up a good cord of nice red oak just from stuff left by the highway crews after a storm last winter. Standard procedure in these parts. There are a couple of hickory logs on my way home that I've been eyeing, but I don't know that they're worth the trouble. Maybe 15 feet long or so, 18-24" diameter. But I can get all I want loaded for free, so...

I don't say that to be snide! Coming from out west where pine is the most readily available wood, I'm still in awe, and very grateful for what we have here.


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 11, 2008)

I found that if I split the wood so that the pieces are square or rectangular instead of the traditional triangular shape, then I can stack it much tighter in the stove and get a solid 8 hours out of a load with my relatively small stove.

I think the only stove that'll run for >24 hours is a pellet stove with a big hopper and auto-feed. However, if you lose power during a storm, you also lose your heat source!


----------



## ADAMH (Apr 11, 2008)

A Napolean high country can burn over 14hrs..however it has a hufe 4.8cu ft wood box..and can take 22"+ logs


I have one..its great..it really pumps out the heat


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 11, 2008)

Not a stove but a boiler...I have gotten 40 hours plus from my OWB...10 degree weather...dropped the house temp to 68, packed it full on friday evening and still had 170 degrees on Sunday afternoon.
Weather above 30 degrees I easily can get 40 hours packing it tight. Seasoned ash/oak/cherry.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 11, 2008)

Wood density and species have as much to do with how long a stove will burn as just about anything. The denser the wood, the longer it will burn--up to an extent. Even that depends upon species. White oak, hickory, and locust all have about the same desity, but locust usually does not burn quite as long in the stove. It's a fast growing hardwood tree with widely-spaced annular rings. Still, locust, when dry, is excellent firewood.

Then there's moisture content. The drier the wood, the faster it will usually burn. Moist wood, however, will choke the heat output, so that's a Mexican stalemate. The wood should always be dry as a bone to prevent as much creosote formation as possible.

Then there's the amount that the stove can hold. The more wood it can hold, coupled with greater density, the longer it will burn.

There are at least five major variables that determine length of burn, and one of them is when is the fire really dead out? Cast iron and soapstone will retain heat longer than steel, so they keep on radiating warmth even when practically no coals are burning.

Finally, we look at airtightness, secondary combustion, and stove wall thickness. All of these variables make the whole issue even more complex.


----------



## bassman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an OWB but it is a bit to small to heat all of my house (3000sq ft) when it is minus 35c .
It will do it but I have to fill it every 6 hours.
I have a real good 8 inch insulated stack that goes straight up about 16ft and an ok stove under it but we have been talking about pellet or grain stoves and they are good if you like paying 10 bucks a day for pellets ...
coal is also good but no good coal around here .
wood is mostly black and white popalar and dead so its also crap but I can get birch and if I get 15 cords for the OWB I would cut a cord or 2 for inside and also get those slabs .


----------



## ericjeeper (Apr 11, 2008)

*Boys we need to think about this*

Only so many btus in a pound of wood.
whether the stove is indoors or out. So if 40 pounds of wood will last 10 hours. You have made x amount of btus. If it is cold the house needs more btus.So you will have to burn more pounds of wood.
So the one with the largest firebox in the most efficient home will burn longest.


----------



## olyman (Apr 11, 2008)

I had to unhook it though because it shared a flue with the oil furnace. If I can get a liner in that chimney, I'll hook it back up.) ????????????? why???? a liner???????


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 11, 2008)

olyman said:


> I had to unhook it though because it shared a flue with the oil furnace. If I can get a liner in that chimney, I'll hook it back up.) ????????????? why???? a liner???????



You aren't supposed to share a flue between an oil furnace and a wood burning appliance. Don't know why for sure but know that it is forbidden around these parts.


----------



## Deadman (Apr 11, 2008)

My dads Quadrafire burns for a LONG time. He usually only fires it 3 times a day in the winter and it heats his whole house! 

There will be enough coals left after 24 hrs that you can just throw wood in and walk away!


----------



## StihltheOne (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an old blaze king, the thing is giant! EPA, not even, do I care, not even. If empty of ashes, it will hold 10 gal of ash, I can fill her up, go away for 14 hours, give or take, heating my detail shop at 65 at night, with the temps around 0 F. Well insulated shop I might add. All this with a full load of pine, russian olive, and cottonwood mix. Nice quality wood eh? Thats what we have though. In my house I have a Ashling Waterford. Good stove, good heat, great stove if you have young kids or puppies in the house, since you will be up 2 or 3 times a night, about 4 hours is it on pine, keep lots of kindling around with this one.


----------



## wildbio (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the Blaze King Princess model. It is a catalytic combustor model. It has been our main source of heat (2500 sq ft house) since last fall (bought it new last summer). Forty hours as claimed by the manufacturer might be possible (!?!?!?) with a full load of some really dense hardwood set on low but realistically we refill the stove about twice a day. We burn lodgepole pine and Douglas fir almost exclusively. It burns hot but not as long as a hardwood would. The automatic thermostat on the Blaze King works real well and helps the stove maintain a stable temperature output by adjusting the damper as needed (you set it to a temperature level and it "automatically" adjust the damper). This also allows for a good efficient burn....theoretically prolonging the burn time of a given amount of wood by reducing fluctuations.

When it's real cold here (below zero F) we were loading the stove 3 times per 24 hours. When it was real cold and real windy - maybe 4 times. When it's in the upper 20's to 30's (F) we load it first thing in the morning (6am) and don't have to reload it again until going to bed (maybe 10-11pm).

I have no regrets about getting this model. It is a very practical and efficient stove at a good price (about $1500 US retail). Hope the info helps.


----------



## KindlingKing (Apr 12, 2008)

I have had the Avalon Olympic for the last three winters and can nominally get a 12-hr burn out of it with hardwoods (e.g., oak or locust). The firebox is 3.2 cubic feet and accepts 24 inch logs. It is one of the bigger EPA phase 2 stoves on the market. After 12-hours, I have a bed of coals sufficient to start another log up easily but the stove is usually not putting out a substantial amount of heat for the last two to three hours of burn.

For real cold nights, you can probably only count on the stove getting you buy for about 9 hours with the thermostatically controlled fan running the whole time - pumping out lots of nice warm air. I wish the stove had a bigger fire box but it probably meet emissions requirements.... Besides, my kids never let me sleep 9 hours anymore anyways. The little boy is always up crack o' dawn...  







Local firewood tree.. :greenchainsaw: Just kiddin', but sure have been tempted a few times. You still run across these big trees in the woods out here. I'm always thinking of them in terms of cordwood and all...... Last fall I started working on an 8 footer that was left on a log deck (rot in the center) and gave up after cutting a few 18 inch "cookies" off the end. Filled the truck up with some left over.


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 12, 2008)

wildbio said:


> I have the Blaze King Princess model. It is a catalytic combustor model. It has been our main source of heat (2500 sq ft house) since last fall (bought it new last summer). Forty hours as claimed by the manufacturer might be possible (!?!?!?) with a full load of some really dense hardwood set on low but realistically we refill the stove about twice a day. We burn lodgepole pine and Douglas fir almost exclusively. It burns hot but not as long as a hardwood would. The automatic thermostat on the Blaze King works real well and helps the stove maintain a stable temperature output by adjusting the damper as needed (you set it to a temperature level and it "automatically" adjust the damper). This also allows for a good efficient burn....theoretically prolonging the burn time of a given amount of wood by reducing fluctuations.
> 
> When it's real cold here (below zero F) we were loading the stove 3 times per 24 hours. When it was real cold and real windy - maybe 4 times. When it's in the upper 20's to 30's (F) we load it first thing in the morning (6am) and don't have to reload it again until going to bed (maybe 10-11pm).
> 
> I have no regrets about getting this model. It is a very practical and efficient stove at a good price (about $1500 US retail). Hope the info helps.



Went to the Blaze King site and looked at your stove. The next biggest is the King and I quote:
"the King can burn up to 40 hours on a low setting. Produces up to 47,000 Btu’s and efficiencies as high as 82.5%!"

I dunno but 40 hours sounds like an inflated estimate at best and it sure wouldn't be putting out 47,000 BTUs at that setting.

Every installation has its own challenges to overcome and the number of variables that can effect the length of burn are many. Like you often read in USENET "Your mileage may vary".


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 12, 2008)

wildbio said:


> When it's in the upper 20's to 30's (F) we load it first thing in the morning (6am) and don't have to reload it again until going to bed (maybe 10-11pm).



That's what I do with my old, un-EPA, no fancy automatic damper Fisher! 


Of course, I'm burning mostly oak, and some poplar thrown in here and there. I save the occasional locust for the really cold nights.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 12, 2008)

KindlingKing said:


> Besides, my kids never let me sleep 9 hours anymore anyways. The little boy is always up crack o' dawn...




Welcome to fatherhood! 9 hours? What's that?  




Good looking kids, though. Take after their mom, I guess? :monkey: 

 



KindlingKing said:


> Local firewood tree.. Just kiddin', but sure have been tempted a few times. You still run across these big trees in the woods out here.



Man, that is a gorgeous tree! Enjoy it! Teach your children to appreciate it!


----------



## wildbio (Apr 12, 2008)

Gordie said:


> Went to the Blaze King site and looked at your stove. The next biggest is the King and I quote:
> "the King can burn up to 40 hours on a low setting. Produces up to 47,000 Btu’s and efficiencies as high as 82.5%!"
> 
> I dunno but 40 hours sounds like an inflated estimate at best and it sure wouldn't be putting out 47,000 BTUs at that setting.
> ...



I agree


----------



## hanko (Apr 12, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> I can say emphatically that it is not the Jotul Oslo. An excellent stove, but has to be crammed full and dampered down to get through a cold night with a strong draw up the chimney and still have enough coals to fire up in the morning.
> 
> One of the problems with any EPA certified stove is that the stoves are, by design, not fully airtight to prevent the smoldering that was common on the "long burn" stoves before the EPA got involved.


 
well I disagree, mine goes all night plenty of coals left after 7 or 8 hrs. Its been down to 10 a couple of times sense I have put my oslo in and no problem keeping my 1600 ft house 72 or better all night. maybe you need new windows, or better wood, or something


----------



## hanko (Apr 12, 2008)

bowtechmadman said:


> Not a stove but a boiler...I have gotten 40 hours plus from my OWB...10 degree weather...dropped the house temp to 68, packed it full on friday evening and still had 170 degrees on Sunday afternoon.
> Weather above 30 degrees I easily can get 40 hours packing it tight. Seasoned ash/oak/cherry.



Im sure you can also pack about a whole cord in the OWB too. Common guys let compare apples for apples. If I lit my who wood pile on fire it would probably last 40 too


----------



## hanko (Apr 12, 2008)

Gordie said:


> You aren't supposed to share a flue between an oil furnace and a wood burning appliance. Don't know why for sure but know that it is forbidden around these parts.


 Gordie, that picture looks obcene. what the hell is that. I dont want to show the wood stove slave, she might want to move in with you


----------



## bassman (Apr 12, 2008)

so I guess when it comes to burn time it's all about a huge firebox and a decent design.
buy the biggest stove I can find and fill it with good hardwood.
thanks


----------



## KindlingKing (Apr 12, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Welcome to fatherhood! 9 hours? What's that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They definitely take after their mom. She is a beauty and I married up.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a "Clone " of a Blaze King that was built by the local Community College welding class several years ago, It will easily go for 15 to 18 hrs on a full load of Red Fir, Doug Fir, Tammarack, or fruit wood. However it is not EPA friendly, so sadly it sits used.


----------



## bassman (Apr 13, 2008)

Is the blaze king not a cat stove??
whatever stove I upgrade to will be big as I think that is the only way to get long burn times.
I am having a hard time getting long burn time kinds of wood so I sometime think paying a gas bill is better than paying too much for crappy wood.


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 13, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> I have a "Clone " of a Blaze King that was built by the local Community College welding class several years ago, It will easily go for 15 to 18 hrs on a full load of Red Fir, Doug Fir, Tammarack, or fruit wood. However it is not EPA friendly, so sadly it sits used.



THAT is a testimonial for sure. The wood in your example isn't known for long burns.


----------



## WidowMaker (Apr 13, 2008)

bassman said:


> Is the blaze king not a cat stove??
> whatever stove I upgrade to will be big as I think that is the only way to get long burn times.
> I am having a hard time getting long burn time kinds of wood so I sometime think paying a gas bill is better than paying too much for crappy wood.



===
Basman, 
yes the current Blaze King is a "Cat" stove. I'm not sure they were at the time, late 70's early 80's, and my clone was not a cat stove and it was/is a "Air Tight" stove, as well as having a huge fire box. Were it not for the Air Nazis I'd still be burning it...


unforunately I/we of the PNW do not have the readily available, unlimited supply of great hard woods you midwest and left coasters do...


----------



## blis (Apr 13, 2008)

just out of curiosity, why in hell would anyone need +2h burn times ever for any reason?


----------



## wildbio (Apr 13, 2008)

I just located the tag that came with my Blaze King Princess and it list the burn time as up to 20 hrs. This is more reasonable for sure. I mean if you have a few hot coals left at 20 hours then it is still burning right?

Bigger boxes may mean more burn time but not necessarily. I looked at both the King and Princess model. The bigger box of the King was appealing but one needs to consider that with a cat stove it is important to keep the cat active which requires a certain temperature. If the stove is not kept in that active zone then additional creosote is deposited in the chimney and the stove burns less efficiently (more smoke/emissions going up the chimney). For us the King model was overkill....we'd have to keep it fired up at a level (to keep the cat active) that would make our livingroom (where the stove is located) too hot/uncomfortable......which would also result in greater wood consumption (and shorter burn times). Our house is a 1920's farm house w/ poor insulation, lots of drafts, and is located in a cold and very windy location.....and the Princess model worked great for us. Another factor in our choice was that the King requires an 8 inch flue which is more expensive than the 6 inch that the Princess takes (and we needed a new chimney at the same time). Plus with an 8 inch flue it is harder to maintain a good draft in the chimney.

Our stove dealer see many people that go the "bigger is better" route having problems with frequent catalytic combustor replacement and excessive creosote deposits because they don't keep the stove fired up (for the reasons mentioned above).


----------



## dumbhunter (Apr 13, 2008)

*comparing apples to whiskey*

here in missouri i dont think epa is much concern yet, i use an old johnson, i think it will take a 24" stick 12" thick if i could fit it. i fill it before bedtime and wake up warm, my folks has stove half my size and it burns hotter than mine, it is a cat stove, but burn time is not as long. and then there is my buddy, he has an old homemade jobber made from an old barrel, not like the new 55 gal, but it is tapered on both ends like a keg. he gets alot of heat, and excellent burn times. not kid friendly as you get to close you will get burned. a small fan behind it to circulate the heat and he leaves a window open to keep from overheating his house.

and we all burn the same wood and its seasoned the same lenght of time as we get it from the same place.

to many factors can determine the burn time.


----------



## wireedm (Apr 13, 2008)

blis said:


> just out of curiosity, why in hell would anyone need +2h burn times ever for any reason?



Hmmmm......A good nights rest maybe? lol


----------



## arojay (Apr 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience with Benjamin boilers, made in Nova Scotia I think. They have straight wood and wood oil combos.


----------



## bassman (Apr 13, 2008)

I would like to heat my home with a stove and thats hard to do when you pack it full at 12 am and get at 6 am and it's out and the furnace is running.

I will not spend 3 grand on a stove that will replace what I have and only get 2 more hours of burn time.
If I replace my stove I want that fire to still be going 12 hours at least.
I also think that a bigger fire box woule allow me to put in 3 or 4 unsplit logs instead of just the 1 I can put in now .


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 13, 2008)

bassman said:


> I would like to heat my home with a stove and thats hard to do when you pack it full at 12 am and get at 6 am and it's out and the furnace is running.




Here's one that's even harder - it's 6 AM and your children are freezing because there IS no furnace!


 Did somebody really ask why we'd need more than 2 hours of burn time? 

:jawdrop:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 13, 2008)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Did somebody really ask why we'd need more than 2 hours of burn time?
> 
> :jawdrop:



I questioned that at first and then thought it must have been a typo with the intention of reading 12 hours.


----------



## wireedm (Apr 13, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> I questioned that at first and then thought it must have been a typo with the intention of reading 12 hours.



Yep, or even a "20" instead of "2".


----------



## wildbio (Apr 13, 2008)

bassman said:


> I would like to heat my home with a stove and thats hard to do when you pack it full at 12 am and get at 6 am and it's out and the furnace is running.
> 
> I will not spend 3 grand on a stove that will replace what I have and only get 2 more hours of burn time.
> If I replace my stove I want that fire to still be going 12 hours at least.
> I also think that a bigger fire box woule allow me to put in 3 or 4 unsplit logs instead of just the 1 I can put in now .



I don't know what stove you have now but if you're only getting 6 hours out of it then it is too small. Any of the modern stoves should get you 10+ hours. Bigger diameter logs might burn longer because they take longer to burn....if that makes sense. But that slower burn isn't going to produce as much heat in the short-term. I read somewhere (which I don't have handy) that max heat balanced with an efficient/moderate rate of combustion is best achieved by packing the stove with 5 inch diameter (or split) logs.


----------



## bassman (Apr 13, 2008)

my stove is not the smallest out there but the design of the firebox does not allow for alot of wood and as isaid befor the wood I have been burning is not all the best.
I am getting birch this year so I will do another year of burning with this stove and see how better wood lasts.


----------



## blis (Apr 14, 2008)

seriously, its so sad to see that you ppl are ruining your chimneys and stoves by keeping the fire barely lit... Only REASONABLE way to heat home with only wood is to either use a big oven, that reserves heat or use some kind of heating that works with water so you can heat the water in reservoir instead of keeping fire lit for several hours...

but yeah, however you want it....


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

My stove is from the 70s, I think, and the chimney is about 30-35 years old.

They're both fine, thanks. They're being used the way they were designed, like many millions of others around the world. Most of the BTUs in my wood goes into the house, instead of out the flue. Works for me.


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 14, 2008)

blis said:


> seriously, its so sad to see that you ppl are ruining your chimneys and stoves by keeping the fire barely lit... Only REASONABLE way to heat home with only wood is to either use a big oven, that reserves heat or use some kind of heating that works with water so you can heat the water in reservoir instead of keeping fire lit for several hours...
> 
> but yeah, however you want it....



Howso? Splane plez.

Stoves wear out when burned flat out. Chimneys are ruined? How?

I like what I have and how I run it just fine thanks. The barely lit part comes after a full load has almost burned itself out and hopefully I have arrived in the nick of time to put some more wood on and shut the door.
You see, I run our stove typically wide open almost all the time that the temp. is colder than -10C
Haven't had any build-up in the flue since It was installed about 6 years ago.
I really haven't gotten the indication that anyone here wants to cut and split just to let it smoulder all the time. Nobody has expressed that length of burn is more important than heating the house from what I see .:computer:


----------



## boostnut (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea I was ruining my cast stove and stainless liner by not cranking it up and burning a hot fire constantly. Care to explain?


----------



## blis (Apr 14, 2008)

creosote buildup with first good fire -> chimney fire, also creosote is somewhat corrosive...


anyhow, enough of that....


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 14, 2008)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Saucydog (Apr 14, 2008)

Tonight I'm burning some semi-seasoned spruce and poplar......Oh No!!!...I hope I don't get the Creosotes!!:spam:


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 14, 2008)

Saucydog said:


> Tonight I'm burning some semi-seasoned spruce and poplar......Oh No!!!...I hope I don't get the Creosotes!!:spam:




Yeah, they're worse than cooties! :jawdrop:


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 15, 2008)

hanko said:


> well I disagree, mine goes all night plenty of coals left after 7 or 8 hrs. Its been down to 10 a couple of times sense I have put my oslo in and no problem keeping my 1600 ft house 72 or better all night. maybe you need new windows, or better wood, or something



I have two Oslo in my 6500 sq. ft. house. House and windows are essentially new. I have 10 foot ceilings through out and front and back fully open stairwells winding to the third floor. So, most probably, a very different house to heat than your house.

If you read my post you would see that I said if I pack my stove(s) and damper down I still have coals in the morning after a cold night. I don't think anyone would suggest however that the Oslo will burn much beyond 8-10 hours.


----------



## nathandrews (Apr 16, 2008)

Am I doing something wrong? I've been using a CB5036 to heat 2608 sq ft and my hot water for the last two years, and I load it once a day. I'm using fairly dry mostly hard wood and I stack it in 30" wide by 20" high and about 20" deep when it's cold outside, significantly less now that it's warmed up a little. When I first installed it I was checking it every couple hours and tried various combinations of wood load and cycle times. The 24 hour cycle seems to work really good for me. I always have plenty of coals left when I fill it after supper every night.


----------



## myzamboni (Apr 16, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> I have two Oslo in my 6500 sq. ft. house. House and windows are essentially new. I have 10 foot ceilings through out and front and back fully open stairwells winding to the third floor. So, most probably, a very different house to heat than your house.
> 
> If you read my post you would see that I said if I pack my stove(s) and damper down I still have coals in the morning after a cold night. I don't think anyone would suggest however that the Oslo will burn much beyond 8-10 hours.



With that much house you are doing excellent with 2 Oslos. That is a lot of space for those two stoves to heat.


----------



## 046 (Apr 16, 2008)

what's a CB5036? did a google search and came up empty..

any wood burning stove that's got a 24 hour burn and does a good job of heating a large house, has got my attention...



nathandrews said:


> Am I doing something wrong? I've been using a CB5036 to heat 2608 sq ft and my hot water for the last two years, and I load it once a day. I'm using fairly dry mostly hard wood and I stack it in 30" wide by 20" high and about 20" deep when it's cold outside, significantly less now that it's warmed up a little. When I first installed it I was checking it every couple hours and tried various combinations of wood load and cycle times. The 24 hour cycle seems to work really good for me. I always have plenty of coals left when I fill it after supper every night.


----------



## StihltheOne (Apr 16, 2008)

*Waterford Ashling*

Anyone out there have one of these?? I have one, wish that it was about 50% larger. I am having trouble getting parts though.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Apr 17, 2008)

Be careful there Nathan...the wood stove police won't be happy b/c your referring to a central boiler. 
Yes Hanko I burn alot of wood...guess I didn't read where it said comments about OWB's weren't welcome. Good thing I burn alot of wood, otherwise why would i need so many darn chainsaws! No chilley mornings/ no smoke in the house/no dust and dirt in the house from draggin wood in. Think I'll keep burning up woodpiles in my OWB.


----------



## Hugenpoet (Apr 17, 2008)

myzamboni said:


> With that much house you are doing excellent with 2 Oslos. That is a lot of space for those two stoves to heat.



Thanks. Unfortunately, when it is cold at night, the heat will come on-especially in the master bedroom where my wife conrols the termostat.


----------



## user 19670 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, when it is cold at night, the heat will come on-especially in the master bedroom where my wife conrols the termostat.



LOL - My good friend Big Bob put a placebo thermostat on the wall in their rec room, close to the woodstove. She always complained about the heat when the fire was on. This thermostat did have wires to it and so did nothing except . . . keep her happy


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 17, 2008)

Gordie said:


> LOL - My good friend Big Bob put a placebo thermostat on the wall in their rec room, close to the woodstove. She always complained about the heat when the fire was on. This thermostat did have wires to it and so did nothing except . . . keep her happy



I couldn't live with a woman that stupid. I'd never get away with that, and I like it that way.

Honestly, I don't know how some guys can stand it.


----------



## Dak Kol (Jan 6, 2018)

bassman said:


> I was told that blaze king will do 40 hours on low.
> I would be happy with 12 hours .
> heating about 2000 sq ft with birch slabs and logs .
> jotul is a good looking unit but I am all about burn time and a big fire box.



100% efficiency - not attainable but here's the math
23,000,000 BTU/Cord Ash
80,000 BTU/Hr Burn
287.5 287 HRS
11.98 Days
A small size wood gasifier boiler would provide the best efficiency.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 6, 2018)

Remember that the slower you burn the logs, the greater the chance for creosote build up in the flue. You are thus depositing unburned "fuel" in the walls of the chimney whenever you throttle the stove way down for a longer burn time. That can eventually come back and haunt you with a roar that you will never forget.


----------



## Dak Kol (Jan 7, 2018)

Wood Doctor said:


> Remember that the slower you burn the logs, the greater the chance for creosote build up in the flue. You are thus depositing unburned "fuel" in the walls of the chimney whenever you throttle the stove way down for a longer burn time. That can eventually come back and haunt you with a roar that you will never forget.


The old timers I know said that copper or copper sulfate in the fire dries creosote. Copper wire in the fireplace and tubes of copper power in the boiler.
Any other experiences out there?


----------



## unclemoustache (Jan 8, 2018)

Welcome to the site, Dak. And you pulled up a 10 year old thread on your first go! Congrats!
You are already a Necrothreadiac! 

But you're from Detroit. Sorry about that.


From what I understand, throwing copper, aluminum, and other kinds of metals into the fire to prevent creosote is nothing more than old wives tales, but there are threads on here about that.

Most would recommend getting a good hot burn going first to clear out (and prevent) creosote and then damping the stove down to a reasonable temp.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 8, 2018)

unclemoustache said:


> Welcome to the site, Dak. And you pulled up a 10 year old thread on your first go! Congrats!
> You are already a Necrothreadiac!
> But you're from Detroit. Sorry about that.
> 
> ...


That's how I do it. FWIW, it is kind of fun to see how fast a hot wood stove fire can completely disolve an aluminum can. It just plain "evaporates."


----------



## rarefish383 (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm not sure about the longest burning wood stove. But the Centralia Coal stove has to up there in the top two or three, and the Hazelwell in Australia may be number one, Joe.


----------

